# poppin thank you



## fcheslop (Sep 21, 2010)

I started a poppin thread then was involved in an accident that left me with severely restricted vision thankfully not permanent and had intended posting but could not use a camera so apologise offered.I would also like to thank MikeR C for pointing me in the direction of his build.Now iv also forgotten how to attach pics but will relearn and hope they appear as attachments for now.Thanks to every one on the forum as its been a lifeline in difficult times well you know apologise offered if iv missed or offended anyone as she who must be obeyed recons iv been hell to live with
best wishes


----------



## b.lindsey (Sep 21, 2010)

Its a beauty ...and happy to hear you are doing better yourself !!

Bill


----------



## winklmj (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice looking. Post up a video of it running if you get the chance.


----------



## IronHorse (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice job, and I like how you added a few extra details.


IronHorse


----------



## cfellows (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice finish. Great looking engine!

Chuck


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 21, 2010)

Great looking engine!

What material did you use on the base?


----------



## kcmillin (Sep 21, 2010)

I really love the "Poppin", and yours is an absolutely stunning version.

Well Done Thm:

Kel


----------



## fcheslop (Sep 22, 2010)

Bill,winklmj,ironhorse,Bill and Chuck thank you for the kind comments on my poppin build
kustomKB the base plate is made from one of those reconstituted stone table place Matt's they currently sell and a little thinner than the work top savers sorry I don't know exactly what the material is called thanks
Kell you are right these poppins just get under the skin .I believe that he also did a design for a water cooled one but have never been able to find the drawings.The twin you made is absolutely brilliant and has me thinking some time in the future I will have a go at it
best wishes Frazer


----------



## NickG (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks spot on, I love the extra finishing touches - I've started making 2 but ashamedly not finished them and I have no real excuses. Glad to hear you are improving.

 :bow:

Nick


----------



## Omnimill (Sep 27, 2010)

Very nice looking version of a Poppin Frazer, you've put in some really nice details Thm:

Vic.


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 27, 2010)

HI nicely dun from bob


----------



## fcheslop (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you Omnimill ,NickG and Bob for the kind comments
best wishes Frazer


----------



## putputman (Sep 27, 2010)

Great looking engine. I hope you get total recovery soon so you can get back to builder more engines.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 27, 2010)

Very good looking engine frazer.
I'd be interested in a video too.
Best wishes in your recovery.


----------



## steamer (Sep 27, 2010)

Great looking engine! and many wishes for a happier, healthier and less "eventful" future.  Glad your here!

Dave


----------



## fcheslop (Sep 28, 2010)

Putputman,Carl and Dave, thanks for the kind remarks my sight is now OK and have been allowed to drive again so plan on taking the old bike for a good run .I don't know how to post video and anyway you guys will see my wobbly flywheels :big:.Got a few boat builds to start as well as a laminar flow engine will try and keep you all updated. Thanks again Frazer


----------



## MikeR C (Oct 1, 2010)

Good looking engine! I have a soft spot for poppins, and yours looks great.
Congratulations,
MikeR C


----------



## fcheslop (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Mike,I used bronze for the piston as its all I had but seems to run OK not sure how long it will last my other poppins have cast iron pistons and as you mention graphite maybe the way to go. Its strange how these engines seem to differ in what they require as a lubricant. My Duclos engines will only run with a dry lube and yet poppin runs happily with sewing machine oil.
best wishes Frazer


----------



## bob shutt (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice. I like the way you cut the base out.
Bob


----------

